# G'day



## pwillems (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Just introducing myself. I'm a 33yo married with kids type with a recent found interest in sailing. I have spent most of my life in, on or near the ocean. I have owned and operated a dive business on the Great Barrier Reef, but now am back to my real job of software engineering keeping the scuba teaching as a weekend hobby. 

My wife and I have decided that once the kids are grown up and out of home, we will set out and visit this planet of ours. That gives us around 15years to go from total newbies to seasoned sailors. 15 years is a long time, but that's good as it gives us time to become seasoned and confident sailors before cutting the dock lines.

Cheers.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh no!!  not another Aussie!!  

Seriously, welcome to Sailnet - you have several good countrymen here already, and then there's the fuzzy one...... 

Sounds like you have a plan and time to pull it off. Enjoy your time here! And btw.. suggest you get into sailing before your kids are grown and gone.. why should they miss out?


----------



## pwillems (Feb 8, 2010)

Faster said:


> btw.. suggest you get into sailing before your kids are grown and gone.. why should they miss out?


We most certainly will, but probably just day sailing or short weekends with the (4) kids. One of them has special needs and by the time we get him off and living his life alone, we will have earned the right to take an extended break... Hence the whole livesboard sailing idea


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey pwill - welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place.

We sail with our kids (daysails and weekenders) - and absolutely love it.


----------

